# Girth straps- which ones do you use??



## Hippona (19 December 2011)

Started pondering something yesterday- as you do.....and now I'm kind of obsessed by it

I usually use the 2 end girth straps and leave the middle one dangling.

I vaguely remember the saddle fitter telling me you could use different ones for different purposes i/e to stop saddles slipping to the side and what-not. I fully admit to not taking much notice

Plus I have noticed some saddles have point straps and extra straps further back.....

So now I am thinking- and I can't quite believe I am asking this question after several zillion years of simply putting saddle on and doing up the girth automatically....

How are you _supposed_ to do your girth up?

*runs off before I get lynched and kicked off the forum*

ps....have a mince pie as bribery


----------



## Jesstickle (19 December 2011)

I do what you do as that is what pony club taught me


----------



## scrunchie (19 December 2011)

I've always used the first and last straps just like you!

I was taught to do that when I first started riding 20 years ago. Might be a bit outdated now though.


----------



## Boxers (19 December 2011)

first and third. i was taught never to use second and third as they are sewn onto the same piece of leather. the middle one is for emergency use if one of the others breaks i think.


----------



## POLLDARK (19 December 2011)

Use the first & third for normal use. I believe that you can use tthe first two together & the second two together aswell if you need to stop the saddle slipping either forward or back. Don't ask me which way round you do it for either thing though, I've forgotten. A saddler will tell you.


----------



## forestfantasy (19 December 2011)

Boxers said:



			first and third. i was taught never to use second and third as they are sewn onto the same piece of leather. the middle one is for emergency use if one of the others breaks i think.
		
Click to expand...

This (I think!) ^^

Although i don't really know about mine as it only has 2!


----------



## Hippona (19 December 2011)

scrunchie said:



			I've always used the first and last straps just like you!

I was taught to do that when I first started riding 20 years ago. Might be a bit outdated now though. 

Click to expand...

Well...this is why I was asking....being an ancient git I just do it automatically....the reasons for doing so are lost in the mists of time


----------



## abbijay (19 December 2011)

Totally going against everything I was ever taught as a kid I use 2nd and 3rd straps on mine! This was on the saddler's advice for my shark fin withered horse, if we used the 1st strap it would secure the front of the saddle down onto his withers - ouchy!


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (19 December 2011)

I use which straps the saddle fitter says aid the fit of the saddle. Sophie has first and third and Will has first and second.


----------



## rhino (19 December 2011)

For anyone using the 2nd and 3rd straps, please please check how they are attached to the body of the saddle, they need to have separate attachment points to be safe. A lot of saddles have separate attachments for the 1st strap and then the 2nd and 3rd are on the same one. If this breaks and you are using the 2nd and 3rd straps you are in trouble! 

Found a picture to illustrate:





You can see that the 1st strap has its own nylon attachment but 2 and 3 are attached to the same nylon strap (ignore the red circle; I didn't put that there!)

ETA didn't answer question! Use 1st and 3rd as standard


----------



## Hippona (19 December 2011)

If anyones interested...I found this online....

http://blogz.org/Blog790390-Point-Straps-Rear-Balance-And-What-They-Do-In-Saddle-Fitting.htm


----------



## monkeybum13 (19 December 2011)

1st and 3rd on my mare (and other horses) but 1st and 2nd on the cobby type I ride.


----------



## caitlineloise (19 December 2011)

I use my point and balance one's the middle 3 have never been touched!  massive shouldered round pony.
Interesting about the 2nd and 3rd being on the same attachment I never knew that!


----------



## Hippona (19 December 2011)

rudolph_bum13 said:



			1st and 3rd on my mare (and other horses) but 1st and 2nd on the cobby type I ride.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest....does the cobby one's saddle slip forward? And does using the 1st and 2nd straps make a difference?


----------



## jesterfaerie (19 December 2011)

1st and 3rd


----------



## monkeybum13 (19 December 2011)

tinselmoo said:



			Out of interest....does the cobby one's saddle slip forward? And does using the 1st and 2nd straps make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I just use the 1st and 2nd because that's what his owner uses! The saddle doesn't move at all so maybe using these straps does prevent slipping that may have occurred?


----------



## Hippona (19 December 2011)

rudolph_bum13 said:



			To be honest I just use the 1st and 2nd because that's what his owner uses! The saddle doesn't move at all so maybe using these straps does prevent slipping that may have occurred?
		
Click to expand...

And to think I was bowing down to your superior knowledge


----------



## JustMe22 (19 December 2011)

I normally use 1st and 3rd, but with my SJ saddle i use the 2nd and 3rd as saddler advised me this was best in order to stop it pulling forward onto his shoulders. He had some muscle wastage ( but less serious!) so wanted to let him develop those muscles.

Wish my dressage saddle had 3 straps as one has snapped! Grrr


----------



## VioletStripe (19 December 2011)

1st and 3rd.. it's what I was taught when I first started riding  xx


----------



## Jemima_P (19 December 2011)

1st and 3rd on mine, but use 1st and 2nd on horses I ride for as owners said both saddles slipped forward (although personally I think the saddles don't fit properly! but thats another conversation )


----------



## EquiGal92 (19 December 2011)

I was taught to use the first and third and only use the second if in an emergency


----------



## moosea (19 December 2011)

First and second.

Was always told that the first strap is one strap therefore strongest.


----------



## ellie_e (19 December 2011)

Really interesting post, Ive also been taught to use 1st and 3rd however when I bought my new saddle fitter advised me to use 2nd and 3rd, my trainer recently commented on this and told me to use 1&3 but then looking at saddle further realised that they are on separate breaking points


----------



## Syrah (19 December 2011)

First and third as advised by saddle fitter.


----------



## ellie_e (19 December 2011)

tinselmoo said:



			If anyones interested...I found this online....

http://blogz.org/Blog790390-Point-Straps-Rear-Balance-And-What-They-Do-In-Saddle-Fitting.htm



Click to expand...

interesting reading- Mines a warmblood so could be why i was told to use 2nd & 3rd


----------



## EllenJay (19 December 2011)

My saddle fitter recommend 1st and 2nd on off-side and 1st and 4th on near side. - Trust me to be difficult.


----------

